# Pneumatic tires on 521



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a 1986 521 snow blower with the hard rubber tires. I'd like to change them over to pneumatic tires. How hard is it to do? Also what size would I need to get to do this?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the model and serial number of the 521 ??


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some 521s came with them. Just measure the diameter of your axle and look for new rims/tires that fit that size axle. Yours probably have a pin that goes through the outside to lock them down.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the 521's with hard rubber tires have a smaller axle so it is not a direct swap


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Checking out my thread on finding and adapting new pneumatic wheels & tires to an older machine might be helpful to you, and at least give you some ideas.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-snowbird-31600-9-problem-1-tires-wheels.html


----------

